# Should we attack Iran?



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2007)

Joe says we should:

http://apnews.myway.com//article/20070610/D8PM5HEO0.html

_WASHINGTON (AP) - Sen. Joseph Lieberman said Sunday the United States should consider a military strike against Iran because of Tehran's involvement in Iraq. 

"I think we've got to be prepared to take aggressive military action against the Iranians to stop them from killing Americans in Iraq," Lieberman said. "And to me, that would include a strike over the border into Iran, where we have good evidence that they have a base at which they are training these people coming back into Iraq to kill our soldiers."_

What do you think?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been hoping for him to run for President for a while now, but I don't see that happening this time around.  I think Iran needs to be attacked.  I want Iran to be attacked.  Obviously consequences come with it....but what kind of nation sits by and lets another attack it... and does nothing?


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2007)

I think Iran's actions present us with a casus belli and intervention should be legal. I don't think we can support an invasison of the country however due to how thin we are to maintain OEF/ OIF...unless a wholesale activation of the Guard/ Reserves takes place for a period of longer than a year.

Attack as in bomb them? Yes. Invade? No. Well....maybe small groups here and there...;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree with Free. We don't need to occupy Iran anyway.  We would just be doing what we do best ;)


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2007)

Invade? No IMO.

We simply cant pull it off we don't have the resources.


I am in favour however of attacks/raids, to destroy training camps and certain infrastructure.

Ala, Rhodesia's raids into [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p1NRLFso6Q"]Zambia[/ame] (this is computer generated visual and real audio)  and [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs7V_IBQcDg"]Mozambique[/ame].


----------



## Looon (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, but do it from the air. Put them further into the stoneage.:uhh:


----------



## CAL (Jun 11, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I think Iran's actions present us with a casus belli and intervention should be legal. I don't think we can support an invasison of the country however due to how thin we are to maintain OEF/ OIF...unless a wholesale activation of the Guard/ Reserves takes place for a period of longer than a year.
> 
> Attack as in bomb them? Yes. Invade? No. Well....maybe small groups here and there...;)


I agree - Iran needs an ass kicking but we've got too many fingers in too many pies right now to do it effectively enough to avoid unnecessary casualties.  In due time I hope...


----------



## gryfen (Jun 11, 2007)

:2c:Other:

Iran should be taken down....yes. Is America the country to do it any time soon...sorry, I don't think so. Assuming we didn’t have so much of our resources tied up as we do….our governmental climate tells me that we don’t have the stones to WIN.

Just my opinion (and a free one at that): Iran does not need to be bargained with, occupied; undergo a ‘regime change’ or any of that shit. They’re due an ass kicking. Period. Ass kickings involve some collateral damage and a lot of pain and suffering. 

We’ve got too many bleeding heart stupid fuckers who think serial killers are just ‘misunderstood’, and child molesters can be ‘treated’. Invade another country, hurt more people, be the international bad guy (again)? Not in this lifetime. Not while little Johnny can go down to circuit city and get an x-box.

As I see it; the people in this nation who are capable of contributing something are pretty damn busy. They’re teaching the next generation. Others are scraping bonehead drivers up off the highway and hauling them to the hospital while the fire department puts out the flames. The cops are busy trying to run down meth cooks, and getting vilified for their trouble. Et cetera, et cetera (sorry for the professions I left out, I’d like to keep this short).

I don’t mean to say we’re a nation of cowards by any stretch. But there are a lot of Sheep running around, and the Sheep Dogs have got their work cut out for them with this flock.:2c:


----------



## demo18c (Jun 12, 2007)

bring back the gay bomb


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2007)

demo18c said:


> bring back the gay bomb



LOL!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao, it probably wouldnt even phase half of them


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent discussion guys, thanks.  I especially liked this one:




demo18c said:


> bring back the gay bomb




+1 crossthreading to 18c.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Back in the day, they would have been set back a few hundred years.*



> But the Iranians need to know that we are there and that we're going to oppose this."


 
Reminds me of the scene in Team America where Hans Blix threatens Kim Jong by saying he would send him a mean letter if he didnt let him look at Korea's nuke program. 



*Official: Iranian Weapons Intercepted on Way to Taliban*

Wednesday, June 13, 2007
*http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,281573,00.html*

*PARIS — The United States has "irrefutable" evidence that Iran is transferring weapons to the Taliban in Afghanistan, with the knowledge of the Iranian government, and NATO has intercepted some of the shipments, a senior U.S. diplomat said Wednesday.*
"There's irrefutable evidence the Iranians are now doing this," said *Undersecretary of State Nicholas Burns* on CNN. "It's certainly coming from the government of Iran. It's coming from the Iranian Revolutionary Guard corps command, which is a basic unit of the Iranian government."
Speaking separately to The Associated Press, Burns also said that NATO needs to act to stop the shipments. The Iran-Afghanistan frontier is "a very long border. But the Iranians need to know that we are there and that we're going to oppose this."
"It's a very serious question," he said, adding that Iran is in "outright violation" of relevant *U.N. Security Council* resolutions.


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2007)

Start bombing.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 13, 2007)

Can you say MOAB?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think it's ever been used operationally.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 13, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't think it's ever been used operationally.



Might be a good time to start...


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't think it's ever been used operationally.



Yet!


----------

